# How to package "may melt" items



## Melharma (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been making products for a while now and starting the process of selling them online.  I'm concerned about the melting factor, I put one of my solid lotion bars and whipped sheer butter outside in the sun to test and it all melted, but in the house its is fine.  I'm wondering if anyone has any advice to packaging or somehow insulating so when they receive their package it's not all melted.  Thank you for any advice or tips!


----------



## carebear (Apr 21, 2011)

if shipping overnight you can use cold packs and wrap in insulating material.  but you're talking $$ for much of that.

but I don't ship my meltables in the summer.  they NEVER arrive in good shape.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 21, 2011)

I won't ship butters in the summer unless the customer will pay for cold packing. I buy the tortilla warmers at the dollar store & those reusable gel/ice packs. Pop 2-3 products & 2 gel/ice packs in the tortila keeper & pack that in your mailing box.


----------



## SSO (Apr 23, 2011)

Uline has "Insulated Shipping Kits", cold packs and cold shield bubble wrap.
http://www.uline.com/Grp_93/Insulated-Shippers-Supplies

It's gonna be more expensive that a traditional packing but it works great.
It's about $0.60 of that bubble wrap and $0.40 for 1 cold pack for a 6"x6" box.
Not too bad if you compare to the price of packing peanuts or air fills. And those don't protect from the heat. 
(You definitely want to go for the rolls instead of the premade options. You will save tons of $$$.)

Dry runs recommended (ship to friends and family). Products like lip balm or whipped butters might require multiple cold packs.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 24, 2011)

Uline has some great packaging products as well as other things.  I buy a lot from them and am never disappointed.

I'm thinking about the box liners and the small cold packs to use for shipments this summer.....

Of course shipping would have to go up to allow for it though and maintain margins...


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 24, 2011)

I had no idea about the U-line cold packs. That sure makes my tortilla warmers look tacky now doesn't it?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 24, 2011)

nah - but I'm betting buying from Uline for the cold packs is a lot cheaper per item.....


----------



## carebear (Apr 24, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I had no idea about the U-line cold packs. That sure makes my tortilla warmers look tacky now doesn't it?



no, cuz we can keep our tortillas warm in those after the shipment has arrived.  much more eco-friendly!


----------



## SSO (Apr 24, 2011)

If anyone has a more eco-friendly solution that could replace those cold packs, please share.
So far I haven't found a better solution.

So many companies claims to sell "eco friendly cold pack"... but for what I've seen, the eco parts is simply the reusable feature of their products.
Not good enough.

Dry Ice seems to me the most eco friendly (since it's only carbon dioxide) BUT I think it's prohibited by UPS and USPS for air shipments (it's definitely allowed for Ground shipments though) AND it is a major risk to the customer if not handled properly.

I'll keep digging as I'm rally interested in that subject. Meanwhile, if you have a better solution...  :wink:


----------



## carebear (Apr 25, 2011)

Frankly, even shipping the excess weight strikes me as ecologically unfriendly since it takes more fuel. Add the materials  used to make cold packs (and the cost of shipping THOSE to you) and it adds up even more. 

Reusing stuff you've already got is one thing, but buying it to ship body butter is another, in my book.


----------

